# Step Test



## jrst (26 Sep 2012)

I had my PT test this weekend, and instead of a shuttle run, my unit does the step test.  My running has been fine, I was fairly confident for a shuttle run, but my step test did not go well.  I still passed (yay!) but barely, and I'd like to be better prepared for next time.  Could some one explain a bit more about how the levels work?  What does your heart rate need to be under to continue?  What level do you need to achieve, or is it different for everyone?  I saw the calculation on my form, but other than the part where my age and weight went in I don't understand where the numbers come from.
Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2012)

This may help.

"Step Test Super Thread ":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12943.0


----------



## jrst (26 Sep 2012)

Sorry, should have read past the first page  :-X   That has the standards, but I didn't see at what heart rate they stop you at.  Well there was one, but not sure how reliable that said it's 24?  That seems low if you get to higher levels, and is there a difference for men and women?


----------



## WestCoaster (26 Sep 2012)

Check out the EXPRES manual 2012, starting at page 27 for mCAFT (step test).
https://public.cfpsa.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/Documents/CF%20Expres%20Manual_Eng_July_FINAL_2012.pdf


----------



## jrst (26 Sep 2012)

Thanks WestCoaster


----------



## Pat in Halifax (26 Sep 2012)

I thought the 20 MSR was the standard with the step test being administered only in the case of a temporary illness/injury.
That said, I did not read the 'super thread'...maybe I will.

Pat


----------



## jrst (26 Sep 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I thought the 20 MSR was the standard with the step test being administered only in the case of a temporary illness/injury.
> That said, I did not read the 'super thread'...maybe I will.
> 
> Pat



It is the standard, but they told me they do a step test, so that's what I did


----------

